# Nelson Sauvin, Cascade And Jwm Traditional Ale



## MattSR (12/5/11)

Hi Guys,

Any ideas what I could do with these ingredients? Ive got 90g of Nelson Sauvin, 90g of Cascade and loads of JWM traditional ale grain ready to go. Does anyone have a recipe that can use this? I was just thinking of using about 5kg of the malt, and 30g Cascade at 60 mins, and another 20-30g of Cascade or Nelson at flameout.

Thoughts? Comments?

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (12/5/11)

I'm not going to comment on the combo, but I'll outlay what I have in the bottles at the moment (just bottled this week, smells absolutely fantastic!), only because the hop combo you have is similar to what I've used and you may get benefit out of it, especially my use of Nelson, which is a great hop when well used, but a mongrel when you stuff it up:

4.5kg Bairds Perle Ale Malt (Similar enough to JWM Ale for the sake of the argument).
.5kg Rice 
.5kg Caramunich I

10g Nelson at 30m
23g Citra at 10min (leftovers)
20g Nelson at 10m

and I dry hopped after a week with 19g Tett and 8g Saaz that I had leftover.

IBU 25.6

Smell out of fermenter in bottles was the gooseberry/white grape smell of Nelson, with a little passionfruit and then some spiciness finishing it off.

Hope this helps you out.

Goomba


----------



## Acasta (12/5/11)

Not sure if you can get more malt, but here is a Fat Yak clone:


4.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5Grain 80.4 % 
0.50 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 8.9 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EGrain 8.9 % 
0.10 kg Carahell (Weyermann) (25.6 EBC) Grain 1.8 % 
15.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.20%] (60 min) Hops 19.1 IBU 
10.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.20%] (10 min) Hops 4.6 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [5.40%] (10 min) Hops 3.1 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [5.40%] (0 min) Hops - 
15.00 gm Cascade [5.40%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
15.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.20%] (0 min)  Hops - 
15.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.20%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops -


----------



## petesbrew (12/5/11)

Look up Ross' NS Summer Ale recipe in the DB.
Just forget the wheat if you're missing it, sub it with something else, and go for it.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (12/5/11)

Nelson and Cascade together is awesome. I'd make a Philip style 10 minute ipa. Aim for a OG of 1060 with the trad ale and 60IBU of a mixture of the two hops at 10 minutes.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (12/5/11)

mayor of mildura said:


> Nelson and Cascade together is awesome. I'd make a Philip style 10 minute ipa. Aim for a OG of 1060 with the trad ale and 60IBU of a mixture of the two hops at 10 minutes.



This sounds fantastic.

Be careful with Nelson, too much too early can yield a harsh bitterness, but I find at the 10-30 minutes mark it adds a huge amount of flavour, relative to the quantity of hops.

Goomba


----------



## keifer33 (12/5/11)

+1 got a Nelson & citra 10 min ipa planned


----------



## HoppingMad (12/5/11)

Acasta said:


> Not sure if you can get more malt, but here is a Fat Yak clone:



Yep my thinking too. NS & Cascade are exactly what the yak use and the Trad Ale will give you a similar colour with a touch of crystal malt too. Any clone recipe will do nicely.

That said Ross' NS Summer ale is a great recipe. Brewed that up myself and can give it the thumbs up. If you haven't done much with a Nelson Sauvin hop - it's great because you can see how the hop slowly changes taste/character as it ages a little. I found this recipe very good after it was aged in the bottle a couple of months. Very yummy. Earlier on it was quite wine-like in flavour - then got more tropical later.

Hopper.


----------

